# Rivers and streams



## Shaggy pine (Apr 30, 2019)

I am normally a blue gills and pike fisher. My 15 year old son is getting the trout fishing bug. Just wondering if anyone could give us a hint on where is a good place to go. We live in Ionia county. Town of Lyons. Just like to get him in a spot that will keep his interest up. Please email or pm. Thanks


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Your best bet would be looking at the DNR fish stocking website. It will let you know all the places around you that are stocked with trout.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

west of ionia most small tribs to the grand are trout streams.you should spend time checking tribs to the Muskegon also.a good strategy when scouting is to separate,one head up,one downstream.a small set of walkie talkies helps to keep in touch.my walkies click like Geiger counters when morels are near.a list of designated streams will help.learn to recognize watercress,an excellent indicator of water quality.a thermometer will also help to determine quality in the heat of summer.observe mich trespass law,if its fenced,posted,or adjoining farmland,you should get permission first.it will be a good bonding time for you guys,have fun ,begin exploring.hope my p.m. helps Shaggy.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You might try the Rogue west of 131 if they still stock it.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Check your PMs. I live between Portland and Lyons, grew up in Ionia County and been fishing the area forever. There are certain "trout streams" in the DNR book and maps that really don't have many trout other than steelhead smolts. There are a few area streams around that have browns and some of the smaller cooler creeks even have decent populations of brookies, but most of these streams require permission since they are so small and on private property.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> You might try the Rogue west of 131 if they still stock it.


Is the Rogue a mentionable river now?   :lol:

Whew! That's a relief.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

PunyTrout said:


> Is the Rogue a mentionable river now?   :lol:
> 
> Whew! That's a relief.


I am certainly not worried about it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Get a copy of the trout regulations where they show what type of stream every stream in an area is. If they need to put a regulation on the stream, you can figure there's trout in it.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Get a copy of the trout regulations where they show what type of stream every stream in an area is. If they need to put a regulation on the stream, you can figure there's trout in it.


Yes this and also review the master angler database. People like to brag about the big ones and if you see there's a bunch coming out if that stream, it's a good place to go.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Get a copy of the trout regulations where they show what type of stream every stream in an area is. If they need to put a regulation on the stream, you can figure there's trout in it.


Not always the case though.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Works both ways. I've caught very nice browns in an agricultural drain standing on a paved road playing chicken with traffic, and I've caught coho in a stream not on the chart as well. But it's a place to start.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There is a book called Trout Steams of Michigan, that is a great read for anyone who wants to get into Trout fishing here.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> There is a book called Trout Steams of Michigan, that is a great read for anyone who wants to get into Trout fishing here.


vol 1;edited by Thomas Huggler

vol 2;edited by Janet D Mehl
these come Highly recommended


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Works both ways. I've caught very nice browns in an agricultural drain standing on a paved road playing chicken with traffic, and I've caught coho in a stream not on the chart as well. But it's a place to start.


Yep, some of my favorite local steelhead and salmon water is not marked. There is one particular stream they have listed in Ionia/Montcalm Counties that irritates me. A type 4 that myself and other have fished top to bottom and never seen a trout, let alone caught one. Mostly chubs and warmwater species. It's a type 4 that salmon and steelhead can't get to. They haven't planted trout in 30+ years, but yet it is listed as a designated trout stream in the guidebook which may direct people there in hopes of trout. 

Dickerson Creek. Maybe somebody knows something I don't know about it, but haven't heard of trout coming out of it since the days of stocking. I wouldn't mind seeing a updated survey done on it as well as a few other streams in the area.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Trout King said:


> Yep, some of my favorite local steelhead and salmon water is not marked. There is one particular stream they have listed in Ionia/Montcalm Counties that irritates me. A type 4 that myself and other have fished top to bottom and never seen a trout, let alone caught one. Mostly chubs and warmwater species. It's a type 4 that salmon and steelhead can't get to. They haven't planted trout in 30+ years, but yet it is listed as a designated trout stream in the guidebook which may direct people there in hopes of trout.
> 
> Dickerson Creek. Maybe somebody knows something I don't know about it, but haven't heard of trout coming out of it since the days of stocking. I wouldn't mind seeing a updated survey done on it as well as a few other streams in the area.


That was dropped from the designated list last October.maybe when the new list comes out it will be updated


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

slowpaya said:


> That was dropped from the designated list last October.maybe when the new list comes out it will be updated


I see that it has been dropped on this year regs. Thanks for the update!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Trout King said:


> Yep, some of my favorite local steelhead and salmon water is not marked. There is one particular stream they have listed in Ionia/Montcalm Counties that irritates me. A type 4 that myself and other have fished top to bottom and never seen a trout, let alone caught one. Mostly chubs and warmwater species. It's a type 4 that salmon and steelhead can't get to. They haven't planted trout in 30+ years, but yet it is listed as a designated trout stream in the guidebook which may direct people there in hopes of trout.
> 
> Dickerson Creek. Maybe somebody knows something I don't know about it, but haven't heard of trout coming out of it since the days of stocking. I wouldn't mind seeing a updated survey done on it as well as a few other streams in the area.


Glad you posted that. I've fished it, and never had a bump in some very nice holes. Wasn't sure if I suck that bad, or was in the wrong section. It has some nice looking habitat in it. I've thought about trying another section someday, but will not waste my time now. Wonder why they stopped planting it, too warm?

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

On Target said:


> Glad you posted that. I've fished it, and never had a bump in some very nice holes. Wasn't sure if I suck that bad, or was in the wrong section. It has some nice looking habitat in it. I've thought about trying another section someday, but will not waste my time now. Wonder why they stopped planting it, too warm?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes summer temps get warm, but there are springs in there that keep some sections cool. On top of the temperature issues, I have heard* that they were having issues with the farm pond and contamination too. Not sure if that is true.


----------



## RickV (May 23, 2019)

This topic is of interest to me as well for similar reasons as the OP. I introduced my son to fly fishing last year and he took the fly! I am a confessed cold water fisherman so, locating trout & steelhead would be great. My son is more flexible in that catching fish is the goal. We live in Livingston County so, what we need are locations we can visit for day trips to help increase frequency of fishing trips yet, keep travel/lodging costs down. If possible, I would like to get out every other weekend. I do not think we live close enough to any productive river, creek ro stream to get out every week.

Please let me know if you have suggestions.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Have you guys seen this?: 

https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79146_81198_81203---,00.html


----------



## RickV (May 23, 2019)

Yes but, the quality of this information has already been questioned in some of the previous posts. I have used this utility extensively to learn how to use it but, have not relied upon it for locating a productive fishing location.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Jun 20, 2016)

Shaggy pine said:


> I am normally a blue gills and pike fisher. My 15 year old son is getting the trout fishing bug. Just wondering if anyone could give us a hint on where is a good place to go. We live in Ionia county. Town of Lyons. Just like to get him in a spot that will keep his interest up. Please email or pm. Thanks


When I was learning how to fish Browns one of the best things I could do was read and it taught me a lot of good information! Good books are “Flyfishers Guide to Michigan” & “Michigan Trout Streams A Fly-Anglers Guide” also “The Complete Brown Trout” hope this helps!


----------

